# Trial Today at Mill Creek in NJ! White GSD Agility



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So I had to film some GSD's, and even got someone to video Bretta and I.

Neat to watch these 2 and compare. 1st is Bretta and I, 2nd is a wonderful white GSD. 

Who can figure out which of the 2 did NOT qualify? And why??????









Bretta's Run 

White GSD Agility Run


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

White GSD missed the down side contact on the AFrame.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nice catch Lauri! What a great video, MRL! Bretta doing the weaves is awesome







Onyx should watch this over and over and over. She still won't do the teeter


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Neat to watch 2 different dogs run the same course to compare. Only the white GSD is a 'big' dog jumping 26". Bretta was just jumping 24".....


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice run! I think the WGSD missed the contacts on the AFrame and the Dogwalk.

Cheers!


----------



## bigmare2 (May 26, 2008)

You are right about the A frame, but we just got the contact on the dog walk by a toe!








I never know what's going to happen with Heidi and her contacts! I need to work on the A frame more, but we have fun!
Mary


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HEY THERE MARY!!! Welcome to the site! Can't wait to see all the brags/photos/videos to come of your gorgeous white GSD!!! (any you







)


----------



## bigmare2 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, now I just need someone to teach me how to do those things!!
Mary


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Both photos and videos are kind of the same to post here. You first must upload them to another site, then it's the link we put on here and it then shows up with just a little bit of tweaking. Most of us use the FREE photobucket.com for pictures and either that or youtube.com for the video links.

Here's real directions Mary!!! (kept as a sticky in the Pictures Pictures Pictures section) (click here)  

HEY when you finish that painting of the GSD you had on your phone you can brag on that here too (probably not in the agility section though, unless you put him in a tunnel or something...)


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Mary, your dog is gorgeous!!


----------



## bigmare2 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you! I think so too! She's a rescue (private adoption) and when I first saw her I knew immediately that she was MY dog! She was a year and a half old then and is now 6. I just love her!
Mary


----------



## bigmare2 (May 26, 2008)

Do I need special software or anything? I just got this laptop and it has a place where I can put the video cd and watch it. I really stink at this stuff until someone holds my hand and shows me how to do it. The same with putting pics on. If I have a pic on my camera and put the card into the computer can I download pics and then email them? Or put them on PhotoBucket?

As for that painting, I finished it this morning! It's a portrait of Ali, my baby (1 year old) dog. I am very happy with how it turned out! Can't wait to share!
Mary


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Mary Masters, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!

You have to take your photos and video and first download/upload them onto a website.

Most of us use photobucket cause it's free and easy for the photos, if you click this link http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...ge=1#Post799247 it will walk you thru the steps.

Most of us also use youtube for the videos, same thing. First upload to youtube from your computer and then it's the link you put on here for us to open.


----------

